# Question about Rienzi libretto



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello.
I am trying to find a full libretto of Wagner's opera Rienzi thorough enough to provide the text for the extra parts found in the Edward Downes recording. I'm frustrated because I have no idea what the text is for that extra bit in act 3. I think that's the part that the original tenor insisted not be cut. Does such a libretto exist? Maybe a vocal score?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I found this:

https://www.premiereoperaintl.com/ae-003theoperasofrichardwagner.aspx

Apparently some audio encyclopedia label made an obscure release including the Downes Rienzi. The page says that libretti are included. Would this have what I am looking for? Anyone familiar with the audio encyclopedia release?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I found this:

https://www.premiereoperaintl.com/ae-003theoperasofrichardwagner.aspx

Apparently some audio encyclopedia label made an obscure release including the Downes Rienzi. The page says that libretti are included. Would this have what I am looking for? Anyone familiar with the audio encyclopedia release?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Maybe a source like this is all there is to reference:

https://en.schott-music.com/shop/rienzi-der-letzte-der-tribunen-no88098.html

I think I read that there is an old vocal score of Rienzi prepared by Gustav Klink that has much of the old portions that were cut. I think Voss and Strohm referenced it to make their edition. Hopefully someone knows where this or something else can be found. Maybe I just need to learn German _then_ listen to the Downes recording.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Maybe a source like this is all there is to reference:

https://en.schott-music.com/shop/rienzi-der-letzte-der-tribunen-no88098.html

I think I read that there is an old vocal score of Rienzi prepared by Gustav Klink that has much of the old portions that were cut. I think Voss and Strohm referenced it to make their edition. Hopefully someone knows where this or something else can be found. Maybe I just need to learn German _then_ listen to the Downes recording.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Sorry, I don't know why it keeps duplicating my posts.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Found another link perhaps this helps.

http://www.murashev.com/opera/Rienzi_libretto_German


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I've seen that before. I believe that page actually has the entire ballet synopsis which is something most sources don't have, but there is a section at the end of act 3 that is only on the Downes recording. I've checked that site, several scores on Google Books and IMSLP, but it is nowhere to found. It apparently was one of the earliest cuts. I'm guessing the only sources that would contain that section would be Voss and Strohm's edition of Rienzi or the old vocal score compiled by Gustav Klink (I think was referenced by Voss and Strohm and the people who made the score for the Downes recording). The Downes recording is so hard to get ahold of that probably no one else actually has the text for this section.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I was just on Google Play Music and noticed that the 1983 Sawallisch performance has some of the parts that the Downes recording has although not quite all of it. But reviews on Amazon say that the Sawallisch recording has no libretto.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I was just on Google Play Music and noticed that the 1983 Sawallisch performance has some of the parts that the Downes recording has although not quite all of it. But reviews on Amazon say that the Sawallisch recording has no libretto.


About the Sawallisch, that can be true, I have Das Liebesverbot also from Orfeo , that one has a small booklet, with no text, only about the performance and track index.

Back on Rienzi: I found the Emi/ Hollreiserer recording on my shelf's.
Time indication: disc 1-73.17 - disc 2-66.03- disc 3- 78.26

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8005723--wagner-rienzi
Edit, the one on the link has no libretto only a cd rom
The original on EMI has as I said


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> About the Sawallisch, that can be true, I have Das Liebesverbot also from Orfeo , that one has a small booklet, with no text, only about the performance and track index.
> 
> Back on Rienzi: I found the Emi/ Hollreiserer recording on my shelf's.
> Time indication: disc 1-73.17 - disc 2-66.03- disc 3- 78.26
> ...


Yes, I have the Hollreiser recording. It has most of the libretto. I figured that will be my main reference for the libretto of Rienzi.

I think I checked every Rienzi recording on Google Play. The Heger and Zillig recordings have very shortened versions of the act 3 final, but they do have some of the act 3 music that is not on the Hollreiser recording. I find it strange that the Hollreiser recording which is the second most complete recording is missing that part, but the Heger and Zillig recordings which are much shorter have bits that the Hollreiser does not. I found some releases on Amazon.

Heger:

https://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Rienzi-TREPTOW-SCHEYRER-ROSSEL-MADJAN/dp/B00142X50A

Zillig:

https://www.amazon.com/Rienzi-Günther-Treptow/dp/B00B1ME282

https://www.amazon.com/Rienzi-RICHARD-WAGNER/dp/B000055YCM

https://www.amazon.com/Rienzi-Letzt...te+der+Tribunen&qid=1577830348&s=music&sr=1-1

Do any of these come with a libretto? I'm not familiar with these record labels. Do any of these labels typically include libretti?.


----------

